# Single painting or a collage?



## richaverma (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a very huge white blank wall in my home. So I was thinking about to cover that wall with paintings. Now I am confused about whether to select a single huge painting for the wall or collage of paintings for the wall. Can anyone suggest me some good idea?*


----------

